# Can we find work in the Algarve??



## TheMolloys

Hi there
My husband and I and our 3 children will be moving to Lagos in October/November of this year. As we have an internet based business we hope to be ok financially, but both want to do a little part time work also. My husband does photography and is a qualified videographer, and I have a Nutrition diploma. Will we be able to find extra work in these fields in the Algarve and do we need any extra qualifications/permits. Furthermore, is there a call for either of our chosen jobs? 
Any help would be greatly appreciated...we are currently learning the language, so with a wing and a prayer we should be speaking basic Portuguese when we move??!


----------



## CJ Tyler

Hello Mrs Molloy,
Because money making for most expats doesn't come easy on the Algarve, people tend to carve out niches for themselves wherever possible. One such company is algarvefilms. com 
Whether they are able to supply Mr Molloy with any freelance work is not for me to say, but could be worth a shot. Most videographers you see kicking about are using high end Sony stuff, pointed at pretty twenty-somethings pontificating about the merits of buying this holiday apartment or that retirement villa. That said, there are a lot of events going on virtually all year round and people may be prepared to sub the coverage locally.
Also, try touting yourselves around the likes of Vale de Lobo and Quinta do Lago. This is where a lot of the money lives and people do come over to do weddings etc.
As for you, try asking at Browns of Vilamoura, Barringtons (Vale de Lobo, again). Not sure what there is in Lagos, but there must be some health clubs about.
Also, I'm trying to launch an internet business at present and am looking at as many different sites as possible. Any chance you could PM me your web address?
Good Luck.


----------

